# Shark Questions????



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

What type of sharks are good to eat? What type is not good to eat? And what are some of the best was to cook shark? Also I'm talking about sharks that are caught in the surf or just off shore..I caught a nice black tip this week, and I did bleed it out...


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

Black tips, lemons, and Mako's are the best. I hear bull sharks aren't too bad but I personally haven't tried them. I can't remember what the sharpnose taste like. Hammer heads are ok but I would rather let them swim away. If I decide to take a shark home I usually will just take a male in the 2-4' range (not cause they taste better only for reproduction reasons). I cut the tail while they are alive and once the blood drains out I gut him and put it in the ice chest right away. You don't want to leave them out for any length of time. You can prepare them just like any other fish (fry, bake, grill). Taste good!


----------



## texassaltwatersafari (Jun 27, 2006)

We caught a 5' Sandbar a couple weeks ago and it tasted like rubbery ****. But...we grilled the 4' Blacktip we caught yesterday and it was tasty. We are only keeping the BTs for now on. Just my .02.


----------



## CypressTexas (Jan 2, 2005)

tasted like rubbery **** LMAO :rotfl:


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

I just caught my first keeper shark two weeks ago, a 40" sharpnose...bled it, soaked the meat in milk, marinaded in Italian dressing...mm, good! My first taste of shark, but it won't be the last! Woohoo!


----------



## boo (Nov 21, 2005)

BTs!!!!! (My initals are BT too)


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

brazman said:


> I just caught my first keeper shark two weeks ago, a 40" sharpnose...bled it, soaked the meat in milk, marinaded in Italian dressing...mm, good! My first taste of shark, but it won't be the last! Woohoo!


Good chance you had a female. Male sharpnose tend to taste bad. Please catch all the sharpnose you can and eat them all. They are becoming a major problem and by next year will overrun the coast much like dogfish have done on the east coast.


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

It was a female...when we gutted it on the boat, some young'uns dropped out.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

brazman said:


> It was a female...when we gutted it on the boat, some young'uns dropped out.


And you ate the worst there is IMO.
Blacktips are much better.


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

Also had my first taste of grouper...the shark was fantastic, but the grouper...I had dreams about eatin it later that night. M'boy. Can't wait to try a bt, how much better can they be?!


----------



## Mando (May 22, 2004)

I usually marinate my shark steaks in Itallian dressing too. Then I thow em on the grill. Good eats! Ive tried Spinner, Blk tip and sharpnose meat. Blacktip seems to be the best tasting.


----------



## mr.sharkytheshark (Nov 1, 2006)

*best sharks*



rvj said:


> What type of sharks are good to eat? What type is not good to eat? And what are some of the best was to cook shark? Also I'm talking about sharks that are caught in the surf or just off shore..I caught a nice black tip this week, and I did bleed it out...


in order best to worst

#1=blacktip

#2=mako

#3=lemon

#4=bonnethead

#5=bull

#6=hammer head

#7=tiger=icky


----------



## jake67 (Aug 28, 2005)

UMMM i like the 2-4' BTs ummm i cut the head off rite away and gut em quick and get it on ice they are great fried!


----------



## POWER FISHER (Mar 13, 2006)

Black Tip And Bull Shark


----------



## boo (Nov 21, 2005)

mr.sharkytheshark said:


> in order best to worst
> 
> #1=blacktip
> 
> ...


Have you had Tiger or Hamerhead? Just curious.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I've only caught a few and never kepted one to eat. What are the best size, and the proper way to dress them out?


----------



## Crab_n_Fisher (Jan 7, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> Good chance you had a female. Male sharpnose tend to taste bad. Please catch all the sharpnose you can and eat them all. They are becoming a major problem and by next year will overrun the coast much like dogfish have done on the east coast.


My very first shark was a Sharpnose! And I agree with you, JR. Bryan Beach has a lot of 'em swimming around. Perhaps I should add to the statement, "please catch all of the sharpnose you can and eat them all," to include hardheads...They are everywhere too!


----------



## mr.sharkytheshark (Nov 1, 2006)

Pier Rat said:


> Have you had Tiger or Hamerhead? Just curious.


ive had hammerhead but tiger sharks are garbage cans so what ever they eat you eat if you think about it, i will never eat hammerhead again its tuff and no flavor but jaws are good trophys

!
_____________/\_________\0/_______/\


----------



## mr.sharkytheshark (Nov 1, 2006)

troutless said:


> I've only caught a few and never kepted one to eat. What are the best size, and the proper way to dress them out?


3-6ft blacktips soak in milk for 24 hours boil steaks skin and all in water for 3.5 mins soak in garlic butter grill with skin on and cut around bone and peel skin off make sure you bleed them and look at my other reply for list of good sharks


----------



## mr.sharkytheshark (Nov 1, 2006)

brazman said:


> Also had my first taste of grouper...the shark was fantastic, but the grouper...I had dreams about eatin it later that night. M'boy. Can't wait to try a bt, how much better can they be?!


im not surprised its the best fish ever make sure you fillet it as carefully as you can and save a much meat as you can cuz thats some good eats


----------



## RWRunkle (Feb 23, 2006)

Black tip


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Black tip in little fillets and corn meal, makes a good snack and compliments beer well


----------



## redfish1947 (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds like alot of fun....who can give me the techniques for shark fishing????......would love to learn....Happy Holidays to all you 2Coolers......redfish1947


----------



## shawns (Dec 2, 2006)

picked up a finetooth about 2 weeks ago that i haven't gotten around to cooking yet. are they tasty or are they rubbery like sand sharks?


----------



## Bug_Power (Jul 14, 2005)

30" blacktip Whole smoked on the grill stuffing the cavity with garlic, butter and onions.


----------

